# Mack Snow Bells



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I was wondering how you go about producing mack bell's???


----------



## gargoylejohn (Jun 28, 2008)

dont think I have seen a mack snow bell, but I assume it wouldnt be as simple as mack snow x bell albino?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mack snow x bells albino produces mack snows het for bells albino then cross the mack snow het bells back to another mack snow het bells gives you 12.5% chance of producing mack snow bells albinos and 6.25% chance of producing mack sper snow bells albino.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

That sounds like alot of work and then there is so little chance of producing after all that.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> Mack snow x bells albino produces mack snows het for bells albino then cross the mack snow het bells back to another mack snow het bells gives you 12.5% chance of producing mack snow bells albinos and 6.25% chance of producing mack sper snow bells albino.


There's an easier way.

Cross a Mack snow to a Bell Albino. Keep the Mack Snow offspring (which are het Bell Albino) - the normals are just het Bell but are not carrying Mack Snow.

Cross one of these Mack Snow offspring to a visual Bell Albino (unrelated if possible - and preferably more than one female, if you've got a Mack het Bell male!) - you have a 50% chance of producing Bell albinos, and a separate 50% chance of producing Mack Snows... so about a 25% chance of Mack Bells.

And if you wanted Super Snow Bells, you could then cross two of those Mack Bells together for 100% Bell Albino, with a 25% chance of Super Snow Bell


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for the information that way does seem easier. Just need to get some more geckos lol.

Also what if you breed a mack snow male to a jungle mack snow female who was possibly het for patternless and albino.

Sorry for all the questions still trying to get my head around the genetics.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

if you're looking to produce your own mack snow bells with your bell female, the best male would be another sbowbell, but as they are expensive, the next best male would be a super snow, this would give you 100% macks all 100%het bell, incubate the first clutch to be male and the rest to be female, either trade a male mack het bell with someone else doing the same project or even breed him with his sisters, this will give you macks, super snows, bells, mack snowbells and super snowbells next year


----------

